# How long before colostrum is milked out?



## crzybrd (Aug 18, 2012)

New to the forum and to raising dairy goat. I have a Nubian doe that just kidded on 1/13/13, so how long on average before the colostrum is milk out or nursed out?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Most of the time, the true milk comes in within 3-4 days after delivery but there is still traces of colostrum that can make the milk taste different.
I normally don't start milking my does until the kids are about 3 weeks old and then it's an AM milking with kids separated at night, they are established enough with mom and they're nibbling hay at that time so I know I'm not depriving them of nutrition.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

It depends on the doe. Some have it completely gone by three days and some may take a month. The general rule is three to five days. I would just give it a once a day taste test. I just squirt some right from the teat into my mouth. But I'm the type who doesn't care if its warm or not. Welcome to goat ownership. Hope you enjoy the ride.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have found that milk can taste funny from the colostrum for up to 2 weeks.


----------



## crzybrd (Aug 18, 2012)

The reason I asked this question is that she milks heavier from one side than the other. On the heavier the teat seems to be to big for the babies to nurse and I have not seen them nurse from that side. So because she look so engorged I went ahead and milk her.


----------



## pixie (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey, congratulations for having kids on my birthday! I always thought a person would be really special/lucky to share a birth on their birthday


----------

